# HTML E-Mail (Newsletter)



## suntrop (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite zur Zeit an der Umsetzung eines HTML-Newsletters. Als Boten habe ich mir PHPList ausgesucht, da er die größte Freiheit anbot (OpenEMM kann ich auf meinem ManagedServer, wegen den nötigen Root-Rechten bei der Installation nicht nutzen).

Leider ist der Support dafür recht…hmm, nunja ich will nicht meckern, das Programm ist ja schon frei erhältlich, aber ein bisschen Unterstützung wäre doch wünschenswert.

Jedenfalls versuche ich nun hier mein Glück.

Ich habe einige Probleme mit HTML-E-Mails und deren Darstellung. In Outllok 2007 kommen die Mails zwar als HTML-Formatiert an, aber die Hintergrundbilder (mit absoluter URI: http://…) werden nicht angezeigt, sondern liegen als Anhang der E-Mail bei.

Ich finde auch keinen Knopf um die Bilder anzeigen zulassen und außerdem habe ich Newsletter in Outlook 2007 abonniert die ebenfalls mit Tabellen funktionieren und über das Background-Attribut der Tabellenzelle (<td>) die Hintergrundbilder anzeigen lassen.#


Was mache ich falsch? Weshalb werden die Bilder nicht eingebunden? Und was kann ich testen? Wird meine Adresse vielleicht geblockt?
Habt ihr Links zu Seiten mit Tutorials etc. zu HTML-E-Mails. Ich finde nur recht wenige.
Irgendwelche wichtigen Tipps und Tricks die ihr geben könnt?

Freue mich auf ein wenig Hilfe und bin dankbar für jede Antwort.

Grüße
suntrop


----------



## Maik (2. Januar 2008)

Hi,

lies dir mal den Thread  HTML-E-Mails mit Hintergrundbild durch, und folge darin dem genannten Link von Gumbo im Post #5.


----------



## suntrop (2. Januar 2008)

Danke für den Link.

Die Seite hatte ich mir schon vor einiger Zeit durchgelesen.

Was mich verwundert, ist, dass ich mich ja an diese Regeln halte. Und - wie bereits geschrieben - sehe ich in anderen Newslettern (nicht meine eigenen), dass Outlook wohl irgendwie die Bilder anzeigen kann. Nur nicht meine, die ich mit PHPList versende. Keine Ahnung, ob es an dem Programm liegt oder nicht. GoogleMail zeigt sie an (in seiner eigenen Darstellungsweise).


HTML-E-Mails zu erstellen ist ja viel komplizierter als eine Website für eine Handvoll verschiedener Browser zu erstellen :-( 
Nun ja, da muss ich aber durch.


Vielleicht eine andere Idee was nicht stimmt?


----------

